# fear of FET for sibling after successful EMCS



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

we are doing a FET later in the year and i am so scared that when i had my EMCS for baby no 1 that my uterus will be so damaged the embryo would be caught in the scar or unable to implant. how can i get rid of the fear it is eating me up! when i get AF i seem to have a 'string' of lining come out which seems like it must be from the inside of my scar, i keep imagining it will wrap around a baby in the womb. i know people can have babies after sections but i'm scared that because they wouldnt give me a planned section that the damage inside me will be worse. 
i felt before my last tx that i worked hard to get my body in shape (well good enouigh!) but since my pregnancy and EMCS i don't even recognise myself. It doesn't feel like anything i could do would undo all the damage that was done. Everything sags. Feels like i haven't got the muscles i used to have. What if another pregnancy makes things worse? I would be so grateful for a sibling but i'm scared for me this time around. 

anyone got any thoughts that might help?


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Goldbunny

I also feel similar about whether the c section would have done damage that would cause implantation failure etc. I would go and have a scan to see if there is anything they can detect before you start treatment again. Just to reassure you my sister has had 3 sections (first was EMCS) followed by planned and she had no issues at all, all of her pregnancies were au naturel too lucky cow!

Oh an yes I have to tuck my tummy in my trousers these days, I think it will be my socks next if I'm lucky enough to have another!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Goldbunny alot of women at my clinic who are going back for FET after CS opt for hysteroscopy prior to it as a sort of insurance, would you consider that option? I know the serum hysteroscopy is very thorough, I had mine done there and have to say it was very good, they also make implantation cuts at same time, cost was around 2000 euro (incl flight and hotel) hth x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks for the replies, apologies sorry for not responding sooner but we got started sooner and i'm now PUPO! waah. scary! it helps hearing of people having success after EMCS. the clinic struggled with my transfer slightly because of the scar but seemed very happy with the transfer and embie quality so all i can do is hope x     still nervous about how my body will cope if this works.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

sadly this tale ended bfn, trying to decide if we can go back for last frostie but uncertain.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Sadly, I think the fact they sew you up when your skin is stretched will always result in it being not quite right!.

I have been lucky to have had four babies, all born via C-section, and the consultant even put on my notes he'd happily do a fifth section should I wish to extend my family.

When I was panicking, the midwife told me to imagine the womb as a balloon and the cut is right at the neck. This bit doesn't get stretched anywhere near as much as the rest of the balloon so can easily take another pg.

The way they do a section is the same be it an emergency or planned. You can always ask to see your notes which may give you an insight into any damage.

Chux x


----------

